

Ask HN: Is NPM down? - adambom

NPM seems to be extremely slow this morning. Has anyone been experiencing this issue or have any insight as to what&#x27;s going on?
======
sp332
[http://status.npmjs.org/](http://status.npmjs.org/) If you click the
"pingdom" link
[http://stats.pingdom.com/d50hxzpzk7x4/650599](http://stats.pingdom.com/d50hxzpzk7x4/650599)
you can see that the page has been having outages for a couple of days.

